# Trolling Motor / Battery Weight?



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

So I’m in the market for a quick-release trolling motor and battery(s) combination for the Heron 16. Given that one characteristic of a microskiff is its light weight.....it would seem counter-intuitive to mount a heavy trolling motor system. I know I can do without the motor altogether, and intend to on occasion....but when fishing solo I’d prefer the troller.

This crossed my mind as I was watching a video on a bow-mounted trolling motor installation. The guy doing the installation picks up the trolling motor to set it up on the bow...all the while letting out some grunts and groans. I’m thinking how much does that motor actually weigh? So I attempted to research the weights of various trolling motors with no luck. The Minn Kota website has a really nice spec chart for all of its models, but no mention of trolling motor weights. I’m guessing a cumulative weight of an average bow-mounted trolling motor and battery would be well above 100-pounds. Add a second battery and we’re most likely talking in excess of 150-lbs. that’s a lot of extra weight for a microskiff.

So I’m searching for a reliable bow mounted tiller trolling motor and possibly a lithium battery. I’m not interested in the GPS and remote control stuff.....just looking for light weight and simplicity.

Any thoughts/suggestions?

Note- I’ve searched this site and can’t find information regarding the weights of trolling motors. Thanks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You could get away with a 12v lithium and a tiller MinnKota 55 tiller and probably be around 75 pounds combined.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

55lb is good and runs all day on the beavertail osprey gotta take it easy on weight especially on a light skiff


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2019)

I will add this... most of these little skiffs can take some weight in the bow. Now I’m not talking 200#’s here!


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

A Riptide 55 SM bow mount 42" shaft has a shipping weight of 50.4 lbs, so figure 48lbs out of the box. Amazon has a shipping weight listed for all products they sell, so do further research there.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

You could go the 12v pc1200 Odessa battery for the TM. 

My ass weighs 260 so I can only blame myself for my draft haha


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I think I had to call Minn Kota for weights of their TM. 50 ah li-ion battery is 15#.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

This subject comes up about once a week. My battery is too heavy, my TM is too heavy, my boat is so light i cant put 50 lbs on it......please
If you can't lift your boat up and put it on a roof rack you should have no problem with a TM and a Wal-Mart battery...just do it
Thanks Nike
Just sayen!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks bobber. The Amazon tip was helpful for trolling motor weight and lithium battery.

The Minn Kota Riptide, bow-mount tiller is about 56 lbs, and a lithium battery is 12 to 15-lbs. I can live with that.



bobber said:


> A Riptide 55 SM bow mount 42" shaft has a shipping weight of 50.4 lbs, so figure 48lbs out of the box. Amazon has a shipping weight listed for all products they sell, so do further research there.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Good deal hope you get what you want. The subject does come up a lot, but for the most part everyone is, or has been where you are. Eventually we all will probably get past it and get back to fishing. I was one of those guys that brought it up recently, bc im trying to setup a new boat and get it as close to right the first time as I can. One thing to keep in mind is that there is only about 4-5 pounds difference between a 12 and 24v i-pilot. And of course you have seen the weights on the Li batteries. Another option that one of our members was kewl enough to turn me onto is the Oddessey batteries, small light weight high power cranking batteries.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

BudT....Thanks for your input. I found the trolling motor threads...but no mention of specific trolling motor weights. I’ll check the Ipilots and the Odyssey batteries for comparison.



BudT said:


> Good deal hope you get what you want. The subject does come up a lot, but for the most part everyone is, or has been where you are. Eventually we all will probably get past it and get back to fishing. I was one of those guys that brought it up recently, bc im trying to setup a new boat and get it as close to right the first time as I can. One thing to keep in mind is that there is only about 4-5 pounds difference between a 12 and 24v i-pilot. And of course you have seen the weights on the Li batteries. Another option that one of our members was kewl enough to turn me onto is the Oddessey batteries, small light weight high power cranking batteries.


----------

